

Openmoko starts to take orders - tuukkah
http://www.openmoko.com/

======
jsjenkins168
This company is really cool.. I respect their commitment in promoting the
mobile phone as an open development platform. While the hardware may not be as
sexy as the iPhone, I hope it still gains market share among hackers.

The GTA01 is the device on sale now, but the GTA02 is the version you want
(WiFi, 3D graphics, etc) and it comes out in October.

------
iamwil
I've been following the Openmoko mailing list. While the hardware doesn't LOOK
shiny/sexy like the iPhone, they're packing in lots of stuff, especially in
the october release (as you mentioned), which will have the wifi that the
people on the list have been clamoring for.

The devs on the list are pretty wary of making a good UI since that'll make or
break the device as well. I expect some fairly pretty apps to be on the
device.

They get new ideas they bounce around too. The latest was someone talking
about making ripple effects on the screen when you touch it, as feedback and a
coolness factor.

